# Amusing typos



## robert@fm (Apr 26, 2012)

(In the light of other recent threads of this nature, I've decided to repost the latter in its own thread; it was originally posted to the rather long "Misused English" thread, where it may have been lost.  I've also added further information.)

Several years ago, there used to be an electronics catalogue which was full of interesting typos such as "grated full adder" (chopped logic, anyone?).  The one I found most amusing was the "expendable logic gate" -- I suppose it had a self-destruct circuit.   (These should have been "gated" and "expandable", in case you're wondering.)

Another catalogue at the same time offered "rape recorders".  Though why anyone would want to record a yellow-flowered plant of the mustard family, I don't know...

Has anyone else noted this kind of thing?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> ..."expendable logic gate" -- I suppose it had a self-destruct circuit.   ...



That would have been the one in the red shirt that beamed down to the planet with Captain Kirk but didn't make it back


----------

